# P3.86 for 811 Partial Release - 4/5/2007



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

> 4/4/2007: 1003 Software Version P3.86 for DP811
> 
> Effective Thursday, April 5th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.86 for the DP811 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
> 
> At this time P3.84, and P3.86 will be the valid software versions for the DP811.


 There are reports that this release restores OTA EPG data for people that don't sub to Dish locals.


----------



## showtz (Apr 6, 2007)

Mikey said:


> There are reports that this release restores OTA EPG data for people that don't sub to Dish locals.


Jason Nipp - Any info on this rumor about restoring OTA EPG? Release notes?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The version began spooling 4/2 - check sometimes that thread http://dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=895921&postcount=389


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

P Smith said:


> The version began spooling 4/2 - check sometimes that thread http://dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=895921&postcount=389


I knew that it was supposed to start spooling Tuesday. I saw it on the Tech Portal. Your post verified that happened. This just shows how irrelevant the 811 is now, that no one has noticed the OTA EPG until today.


----------



## Troll-bridge (Apr 6, 2007)

I got my EPG info back for my digital OTA locals yesterday.

I'm a very happy camper, and quite pleasantly surprised that DISH came around on this!


----------



## prsat (Jan 9, 2004)

It upgraded to 386 but all my HD channels are missing in the guide. I was out of town and when I came back late last night I found out. What could be happening?


----------



## rjs-1 (Jun 15, 2006)

Mikey said:


> There are reports that this release restores OTA EPG data for people that don't sub to Dish locals.


Why would dish do this?(I would'nt think my angry e-mails could have this effect)!


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

rjs said:


> Why would dish do this?(I would'nt think my angry e-mails could have this effect)!


I'm guessing human error. Either taking it away from the 811 with the last release was an error, or putting it back with this release is an error (they *really want* your $5/month for locals). Time will tell.


----------



## Grampaw (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:
4/4/2007: 1004 Software Version P3.86 for DP381

At this time P3.84, and P3.86 will be the valid software versions for the DP381. 

My 2 811's have software version P3.85, is this no longer valid ?

Walt


----------



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

Did I just upgrade to locals for the EPG for nothing?
Should I have waited for the new software for the 811 to kick in?
Confused.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Grampaw said:


> Quote:
> 4/4/2007: 1004 Software Version P3.86 for DP381
> 
> At this time P3.84, and P3.86 will be the valid software versions for the DP381.
> ...


This means you should expect to be targeted for 3.86, how soon I can not answer.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

showtz said:


> Jason Nipp - Any info on this rumor about restoring OTA EPG? Release notes?




Thread located Here...

Closing to keep discussion in one spot.

Thanks


----------

